# 103- "  "

## skippy91

> * 
> 
>    03.06.2009 N 103-
> "      ,
>   "*
> 
>     " "         .
> 
>   27.06.2011
> ...


..

----------


## Rus320

.  ,  :
_3)   -     ,       .          ;_
  ,   -     .      ,        .    :
_4)     -   -  ,            ;_
,     ,   -  -  .
   ,              ,    ?

----------


## skippy91

> _5)   -   -     ,               ;_


,               ,        __ .

----------


## Rus320

*skippy91*,   .       ?         .       .        ,       , , ,       ?

----------


## skippy91

> ?


 ,    ,     ,        ,  ,    

 , *Rus320*,

----------


## Rus320

*skippy91*,   .
      web-,       .      103-  ?       .     :
_2.        ,      :
1)....
4)    ;_

----------


## Lisaya

.     46.   

 1.    

 861.    

1.    ,       ,     ( 140)       .
------------------------------------------------------------------
   2  861 .      13.04.2000 N 164-.
------------------------------------------------------------------
2.    ,      ,      ,    .         ,     .
3.     ,    ( - ),     ,            .

 862.   

1.        ,  , ,   ,      ,  ,               .
2.             ,    1  .

   .     .

----------


## Lisaya

.   - 
1.2.              .
1.2.1.              ,       ,      .


1  2003 . N 222-

----------


## BorisG

> .


  ,      ?
**  -   ,       . 
     ,  ,   -      222-.
    103-   .

          ( , ),    . 

    - ,      ,       . 13.1   ,   ,     .
     ,        .   .

----------


## Lisaya

.  ,        ,   . ..      .   .
   ,        .    .    .       103.       .

----------


## Rus320

*BorisG*,   ,  .    web-        .       .  ,    ?       ?

----------


## 72

,         .?

----------


## Storn

> ,         .?

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## -

> .  ,        ,   . ..      .   .
>    ,        .    .    .       103.       .





> ,        ,   .


  .    -        103-    29.09.11.          ,             (      29.09.11 -       .         103-.)
  ,           ,            (   )    ,                        . 
 ,               .                 ,         ,        ,           103-.   .

----------


## skippy91

162-



> .  -02/5-746
>  03.10.2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ..
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## skippy91

:



> 1
>   .  ____________
> 
>                   ,        (),                1  2003   222-         Ի:
> 
> 1.       -  ( - )                        -     ,                     .                      (        )    ,      .
> 
>           27  2011   161-     ( -   161-)    (,        ),             ?
> 
> ...





> 2
>   .  _____________
> 
>                   ,        (),      :
> 
>  I:
> 
> 1.        ( ):
> 
> ...

----------


## skippy91

> ( )
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> .. 
> 
> ...

----------


## grigo

4 .16 4)      .
   ( )              .
     ,             .

----------


## Storn



----------


## AL75

> ,    ,     ,        ,  ,    
> 
>  , *Rus320*,


 , skippy99!

    :   - ,            . , ,       .  !

----------


## ksy0806

:    ,      40821    .      40821     .  ?     ?

----------


## AL75

> :    ,      40821    .      40821     .  ?     ?


  40821         .    -   ..,  ,  !!!  :Frown:      -  .

----------


## BeginBUH

. ?

   :

15.                    **      ().

 ,  ,        ,       . ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## BeginBUH

> ,


.        . ?   ?

----------


## skippy91



----------


## Lisaya



----------


## SPVolkova

!     .  ,  .        ,         ,    1-  , 1 -   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## BorisG

> ,


      ?
  - .        , ,  .

----------


## BorisG

> ...         ,    1-  , 1 -   ?


    ,  ,  . ,   . 
      ,   . ,  . ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

,      ,

----------


## SPVolkova

,      (  ).        , .           (   ).    


> ,

----------


## 2

> 4 .16 4)      .
>    ( )              .
>      ,             .


    -   -? 
 ! .

----------


## shpi0

> ,


, , ,      ?  302-    .    .
   ,  -   (   ).     ,    ,  .           .
,         .
       ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


   103-.
   . 




> 302-    .


302-     .  




> ,  -   (   ).


,  .      ,  ,    -  . 




> ,    ,  .


  ,     ,     ,  ,  ,  ,     . 




> ,         .


.     ,     ,  .




> ?


 ,   .      ,  .
    , , ,   ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


    ,

----------


## Reddiska

, : ,  ,              (.  ,    ).   ,    ,     ,   ,   ...

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## BorisG

,     .

----------


## Reddiska

:Embarrassment:   ,    ,      -    - ,   /   ? ,     ,      .       ,   ,        (  ,      )   ,    ,      -       ., ..   -     .          ,      ?

----------

, .       .   ,                     - ,    .

            .  .

  -  ,       .      ,   --.

  ,    _       ,           ,     ,                    .       ,    -      ,      ,        ,     ._  ,    ,  .

      ,  ,          .

:
1.   ?   ,      .     ?     ,   ,  ,    ,        -  .    ,     ,    . )))
2.    ?   ?  ,   ,    ,    ,   103-            .
3.      (  , , )         ,     -? 
4.  ,         ...     ,  -   ,        ?

----------

!       103-.      ( 103- - ).    .    .  103-             ,     103-,  .       .  ,   -      103-.   ,                "   ".     (.3 .4 161-)             176- "  ".       ?  - ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    .      . -,         .  ,     103

----------


## room111

.

----------


## skippy91



----------

> ,    .


 ,     .    ,   .       :     . 

  -    ? 

     ?        ,      .

     ? ))

----------


## Lisaya

.         .    .   -  ,       .

----------


## skippy91

> ,    .      .


 - " ,            " ->  -  



> -,         .  ,     103


 __       , 103-  
         ( ),  103-

----------


## Lisaya

> - " ,            "


  ?

----------


## skippy91

> ?      ? ))


     -   :Dezl: 
         161-  103-,   []     :Hmm:

----------


## skippy91

> ?


.4 .2 103-

----------


## Lisaya

2.  ,     
4)     -   -  ,            ;


  ,       "",    
   ,   ?

----------

> -  
>          161-  103-,   []


 -.  .     .   166-  21.11.2011 . ׸ ,       "     ,     ".

   ,       .

  :  ,          ,      , ,      .             ,         .    " ",  .

----------


## Lisaya

**,      ?   .

----------


## skippy91

> ,       "",    
>    ,   ?


  -  ,       :Super: 
         ,   "",       ""

----------


## skippy91

> 2.  ,     
> 4)     -   -  ,            ;


   :



> * 
>     -* 
> 
> _____,    "",    ___,    ,   ,   " ",    "",     ___,     ___,   ,     :
> 
> *1.  * 
> 1.1.     ""    ""        ""         - .
> ...


            2010 .

----------


## skippy91

> 14-27/597  1  2011.


 




> *  166-  21.11.2011 .* ׸ ,       "     ,     ".


 ?

----------

> ?





> ?


 ,  ?       .

----------


## Lisaya

,      .  15          .

----------


## skippy91

?

----------

> :
> 
>   166-  21.11.2011 . ׸ ,       "     ,     ".
> 
>  ?


 


 21  2011 . N 166-




               .
    2  1    3  2009  N 103- "      ,   " ( -  N 103-)      ,      ,     ( 4)           ( 5).
 21  4  N 103-          ,          ,                   . ,  1  4   3  11    27  2011  N 161- "   " ( -  N 161-) ,         ,                   N 161-,   "    "     .
         ,           ,     ,                    .       ,          ,      ,        ,     .
       "  ".



..

----------


## Lisaya

> ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  :Wow: 
 ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,    ?   ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> ? 
>  ,    ?   ,     .


,     ?

----------


## skippy91

> ,    ?   ,     .


  ( #58)        ,  .  .   ,    (  166-),     -.    
       .     .     ,   ,   103-   .   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 . 
    . 
     ,      103-. 
  ,    , ,  (    ) -    ,     ,  103-   .
      .       ,   ,    ,        ,     .   .
, 166-    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   103-


     .    ,

----------


## fedl

,
 -   .      ( ),    - . :     - -  .     ?
.

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## fedl

> 


        -  .   :
 -103      ..
*.4*   16  17:
*16* " .       :
1.    .   
2.   ,    .   
3.     .     
4.     
*17*           "

...     -103      ..     -103      .           ....

  ?       ?

----------


## Lisaya

.      ,

----------


## fedl

> .      ,


    -   ... :
1.     "... .   "
2.       ., " " (    -     -   .,    )
3.     .   . -   -   ..     -  ,     .

        ?...

----------


## Krasn_on

.     .         ,      .     .    ,              ,       ,            .

----------


## fedl

> .     .         ,      .     .    ,              ,       ,            .


                ..     -      .
         .
, ,           .             ,      . .
       .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


,  ,   ,           ,

----------


## TheLadyInBlack

,  !     .   ( - )   :
1.        (       /) - 
2.   -   /      ( ..  ) 
3.   -     
       (  -    -     ),   .  -         .   /   ,     .

  :      . ?

 ,  ,         .    , ..  .  .

----------


## Lisaya

,       ,

----------


## TheLadyInBlack

,

----------


## Lisaya

,

2.        ,      :
1)       *   ( ,  )   * ,   ,        ,    ;
3)   -  , ** ,   ,    ** .          ;
( .    27.06.2011 N 162-)
4)     -   -  , *           ;* ?   ,    .    ,

----------


## TheLadyInBlack

*..  ,   ( .. )                 ?* (      :  ,  ,     ,     :       ,          ).   ,          .

----------


## Lisaya

> [B]   ,          .


   .      .     ?   .           -  . ,   ,      ,   103   .     ?

----------


## TheLadyInBlack

-  ,   . 

    ,    -  ()   - ,  ,   ,          ,     -  - ,                        .  ,           -    -.                    ( ,           ,   ).

----------


## Lisaya

*TheLadyInBlack*,    .  -"" ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ....            .......... ,           ,   ).


          ?   ,  ,   ?

----------


## nik_pskov

!      .4 .16 .4 103-.   ,     , ,  .  ,      , - ,   .         .    .

----------


## VASM

.
     ,     .
  103-.
* 1 "   .   "* ( ).
 ( -   )      100 .    :
- 2 .,    (  );
- 1,75 .,   -..
 :
1 :
1)        40821  101,75 .,
2)   1,75 .   / 40702,  100 . -   ,
3)        / 100 .,
4)   2 .   / 40702  / 40702 .
2 :
1)        40821  100.,  / 40702  1,75.,
2)   100 .   ,
3)        / 100 .,
4)   2 .   / 40702  / 40702 .
 -    ? .. ?
* 2 "    103-?"*
 -     .        "   - " (.4 .2)   " " (.3 .2).        ? (     (   ),   -   .)
* 3 "  "*
- ,  -  ""     . ?  .26.2    .   /   3,75 . (  ),   101,75 .

 ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

.

----------


## _

*VASM*,      ?           ? ,     ,  ?

----------


## VASM



----------


## nik_pskov

[QUOTE=VASM;53697761]* 2 "    103-?"*
 -     .        "   - " (.4 .2)   " " (.3 .2).        ? (     (   ),   -   .) QUOTE]

   :   -   ,    ,   ,    .    ,       ,        .

----------

.               .     ?

----------


## nik_pskov

> .               .     ?


           ,     .

----------

> ,     .


    ""             ".   :?  -      .    ?

----------


## nik_pskov

> ""             ".   :?  -      .    ?


 -  ,   .18 .4 103-

----------

161 -  162 -             ?

----------


## Lisaya

?    ?

----------


## Kantry

!

    :
1.      .
1.     ()    ,   .
2.            .       ,        -  /  . 
     /      .
          2% ,  ..   ,  ,    .

 ,  ,     (   )   .
   ? 
       ,  ?
        ?
   ?
      . ?

  :    ( 15%)           ,       ,  ,       ,             ? ,         .

    . .

PS.   ,      ,         ,   "     "   .    ,    .    .   ,  -  .

----------


## Lisaya

?
,  .
- .  

    ,       ,  ,     ,  .

       ,  ?
,

----------


## Lisaya

,       ,             ?
      ?            .      .     354 .     ,  ,  "  ,    "

----------


## Kantry

> ?
> ,  .
> - .  
> 
>     ,       ,  ,     ,  .
> 
>        ,  ?
> ,


.

    ?
 - .   .
.  - ,   .   ?    ?     ?     ,  /      .
  ,          103-.

 - . , ,    ,   ,    103-?




> ,       ,             ?
> 
>       ?            .      .     354 .     ,  ,  "  ,    "


   .    ,         ,    ,           .         .     .     .     .
 ,          ,             .              ? 
,     .

----------


## Lisaya

? 
    ,  ""  
     ?

----------


## nik_pskov

> 161 -  162 -             ?


      ,           (          ).           .

----------


## wor33

.

           .       .      .      .

----------


## ashdan87

,  :Smilie: 
   ,     .         ,     ,      .      (, , )   /   qiwi/rapida     .
   ,               . .
-        (    ):
1.  ,     
2.                       ?        ?  ,           .

  ,     ,     .   ,    ,       0.    ,    ,     .    ,   .   ,     ,     ?       ?
 ! :Wow:

----------

!

 , -     ,      .
  ,    -   ,            !

       .   EMS               ,      .

            ?   -   ?

 ,    -    .   .

----------


## Storn

> -   ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  ,         ?   , ,   ,  .

----------


## Storn

> ,         ?


   ...  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ,    -   ,            !


        ,  . 




> EMS


EMS      ?    ? 




> ,    -    .


     . 
 ,    .




> ,         ?


   ,     . 
     .

----------

""

----------


## .

** ,        ""?    ,         :Frown:

----------

!
, ,    . 19.        :
1)   ,       ;
2)      ..."
 ,              (      .       ,      .       ,     .       )     .

----------


## Trickle

,
 , , ,     :
   -           - , ,        .    -     ,      ? ,   (   ), ..      -...  -     ?

----------

.

     .         .        .    .

----------


## diokdeedy

,

----------

!     ,      ,  .     - ,  .       .        ,         ,     ,    .      .                     .             /,      ,    103-.    ,        ?         -      /.      (   -  ) -   ?  :      ?     ,      -    ?        %  ,    ?     103-   .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,         .           .

----------


## AAliya

!
    :  -       -   (, , )      ,      .       ,      (  ,     )         ,         .
:        (, , )   ?  ,     .            ,         .   . ?  .   ,   /      /?    ?
         ,    -   ?
, ,   .  .

----------


## Lisaya

.      . ""   ,  .                    ,        ?   ,       .

----------


## budantzeva2012

-   .   .       ,      - ,    .       (   .).        ,     ,             , ..     .,     ?          .  .,       ..  .  .   .     ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


     . ,       ,.       ,     



> (   .)


 ,   



> - ,


  ,   ,            




> ,        .


        ,  .



> .  .


  ,     .         .

----------


## budantzeva2012

> . ,       ,.       ,     
> 
>  ,   
> 
>   ,   ,            
> 
> 
>         ,  .
> 
>   ,     .         .


            .     .     ,       .,                . ,         ,     .    .     .

----------


## Lisaya

,       .  ,   .    ,    ,  ,  ,      . ,       ,  ,             
    .    .,  .     354  .      ,   .         ?

----------


## budantzeva2012

,    ,         . .    .  ,        ,     .         .,      .      .

----------


## Lisaya

> .  ,


?     ,    .
  ,      ,      ,    ,   ?       ?

----------


## budantzeva2012

. ,    .,       ,            ,   -.      .,                   103         .    ?        . ,      ,                   ..         ,          .        , ..           .
          .,         ,               ,                  ,          .  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ..


    *      ?   ?.      ,     ,        .      , ,       ,         .      ,   .
     ?    ?
     .      (      )     ,    ,   ,     ()          ,    354    .
      ,

----------


## extinct

.  .
       -. 

 -      ,               .          .

            ,    ,      (     )

.     ,    -  103 , (       ?         ?

   ,

----------


## anko174

!    ,       .    ,         ??

----------


## 7272

Regnum (regnum.ru), , 22  2014 13:35

              ,    REGNUM 22        .
    ,    - ,       .    ,    " - " (   "" )  "" (   "" )               -    "" .
      ""        ""     .       ,   ""                 45  .    ""         4,5  . 

http://www.regnum.ru/news/1757403.html

----------


## WWowa

.  ()       ()       ...    .  :Wow:         / . ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

103   .        .  .       ,

----------


## yanker2014

,   :   ,            /      40821       ? 

    .       ,          /.

----------

,   . ,   ,         
,  ,       .  16        .                         .    ,          , ..    .
 ,       ,           .
   ,  ,    ,      ,      ,     -   ,       -. ,  , 
!      ,  ,       . -  ,     ,   -    .
,   ,         -,   ,  ,  -- !
  ,      ,   ,      .   ,  ,     ,       ,   -

----------


## room111

:




> ,     ,     . 1 . 2    03.06.2009  -       ,    ( - ):
>   -  ,    ,   ,        ( ,  )      ,       ,                ,         , ,    ,         ,    ;
>    -  ,    ,   ,       .
>    .1 .4 ,                    ,                                  ,                    ,      ,         .
>    .18 . 4 ,               .      ,      ,   ,     .
>  ,    ,   ,   ֻ      15.05.2017          .
>            ,       .
>           .


       ,          .
     :
-       -   ,    ,    ,   -        .    /         /. 
   ,            (    ).   .
            3-      . /     .
      /    :
-   ,     .
-        .
                (3- , /  )?
   ?   ? 

,  . 16 103- :
         :
1)        ;
2)   ,        ;
3)           ;
4)      .

----------


## 7272

(,  )       ,        .
            .

----------


## room111

103 :
1)  -  ,    ,   ,        ( ,  )      ,       ,         
3)   -  ,    ,   ,       .          ;

18. ** **         .      ,      ,   ,     .

  ?   -  ?

----------


## 7272

,        .
      ,  , .

----------


## room111

,      ?

----------


## Lisaya

.

----------


## zas77

> ...


,     -   , .    . 
    ,      ,       .      ,        .

     . 137  ,                  .

----------


## zas77

> (,  )


 .   .       ,     ?

----------


## 7272

> .   .       ,     ?


       ,      .           .

----------


## zas77

> ,      .


   ,  .   ,        ,        ,  ,    .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## zas77

> .


,      .       ?

----------


## 7272

,                   ,       ,        .

----------


## zas77

, -, *7272*,

----------


## _

> , -, *7272*,


7272 .  ,               (    )       .         -        .          .

----------


## ..

> ,                   ,       ,        .


          ,    ,          .    .,    " "      .?

----------


## IP SMIRNOVA

.        , ,     ,    ,            103 . ,

----------

